# VITAL ESSENTIALS Dog Food RECALL>>>>



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know there are some on here that feed Vital Essentials. I pray that it's not this one!!!
Vital Essentials Dog Food Recall | January 2016


----------

